# Smokin on that headband



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 11, 2013)

Man my top strain to date is OG Kush and Headband just ranked in at #2 . Feels like i am wearing a headband hahahahah http://cannacentral.com/strains/headband/


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Mar 11, 2013)

I have some reserva privada sour kush headband going right now! Hope it's as good as you say!


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 11, 2013)

3 Pounds of Weeden said:


> I have some reserva privada sour kush headband going right now! Hope it's as good as you say!


I was wondering if anyone was growing this. Your going to be in love brotha. Its a very strong indica and its crossed with OG kush, master kush and sour diesel. I have been high for an hour now and it still feels like I am wearing a headband. Shits crazy... Me and my wife smoked a joint of it for the first time ever


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Mar 11, 2013)

Is yours Reserva Privada? I know a couple seed companies offer the strain, doubt the genetics are all the same.


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 11, 2013)

3 Pounds of Weeden said:


> Is yours Reserva Privada? I know a couple seed companies offer the strain, doubt the genetics are all the same.


Not sure if its Privada. I hope you have the smell under control because this is some DANK. Yours will probably be better.


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Mar 11, 2013)

Peezo lo gro said:


> Not sure if its Privada. I hope you have the smell under control because this is some DANK. Yours will probably be better.



haha we'll see! I got a free L.A. woman with my purchase and it's all fan leaves! couldn't LST it or anything it gave me a lot of trouble.


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 11, 2013)

3 Pounds of Weeden said:


> haha we'll see! I got a free L.A. woman with my purchase and it's all fan leaves! couldn't LST it or anything it gave me a lot of trouble.



Hmmm... interesting


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 11, 2013)

I have noticed that headband is the stickiest marijuana I have ever had too.


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Mar 11, 2013)

I've heard people mention it before that's why I chose it. I'm gonna get weird on TGA Subcool next...


----------



## meechz 024 (Mar 11, 2013)

can't ever go wrong with the HB. love love love this bud so pretty and the effect is lovely legit makes you feel like something is around your head


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 15, 2013)

3 Pounds of Weeden said:


> haha we'll see! I got a free L.A. woman with my purchase and it's all fan leaves! couldn't LST it or anything it gave me a lot of trouble.


Hey man could you post some pics of your headband. I got some more tonight and I was wondering. I love smoking this strain


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Mar 15, 2013)

i crossed a headband with a chocolope and have been playing with that strain for the past 3 years, love the HB when it starts to tighten around my scalp


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Mar 15, 2013)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> i crossed a headband with a chocolope and have been playing with that strain for the past 3 years, love the HB when it starts to tighten around my scalp


That sounds awesome. Could you post pics or do you have in another thread?


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Mar 15, 2013)

Peezo lo gro said:


> Hey man could you post some pics of your headband. I got some more tonight and I was wondering. I love smoking this strain


Yeah I can. Won't do it until harvest and I'm only 2 weeks in now so it'll be a min. But I got you. I'm also gonna experiment with molasses, i'm gonna give my HB unsulfured molasses and deprive my L.A. Woman of it and see the difference


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Mar 16, 2013)

I have been flowering for 2 weeks already and I haven't seen any signs of flowering. I'm becoming impatient.


----------



## benton OG (Mar 16, 2013)

3 Pounds of Weeden said:


> I have been flowering for 2 weeks already and I haven't seen any signs of flowering. I'm becoming impatient.


It took me three weeks. You could have a male i have another one and its taking longer than the first but it looks to be a male


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Mar 18, 2013)

benton OG said:


> It took me three weeks. You could have a male i have another one and its taking longer than the first but it looks to be a male



nooo these are fems from attitude. Actually, this morning I noticed more hairs so they are def flowering. Today is 2 weeks and 1 day to be exact.


----------



## benton OG (Mar 22, 2013)

got me some headband today. whoooohooo.


----------



## sourtrainwreck (Mar 25, 2013)

what's the diff. between 717 headband an 818 headband. I just ordered 818 headband aka sour boggers an Swiss cheese gonna be a dank ass grow this batch


----------



## sourtrainwreck (Mar 25, 2013)

oops boggers was suppose to be aka sour og


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Mar 25, 2013)

sourtrainwreck said:


> what's the diff. between 717 headband an 818 headband. I just ordered 818 headband aka sour boggers an Swiss cheese gonna be a dank ass grow this batch


Not sure i'm interested as well. I just know that mine is reserva privada...


----------



## benton OG (Mar 25, 2013)

sourtrainwreck said:


> what's the diff. between 717 headband an 818 headband. I just ordered 818 headband aka sour boggers an Swiss cheese gonna be a dank ass grow this batch


Cool I will be looking forward to seeing some pics of that.


----------



## vilify (Mar 25, 2013)

*707 Headband** »»» {*OG Kush* x *Sour Diesel*} x *Sour Diesel

818 Headband aka Sour OG
*Sour OG** »»» *Sour Diesel* x *SFV OG Kush F4


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Apr 3, 2013)

Peezo lo gro said:


> Hey man could you post some pics of your headband. I got some more tonight and I was wondering. I love smoking this strain


5 more weeks on this HB, getting a new cam in 2 or 3 weeks. Pics soon.


----------



## therealmomars (Apr 7, 2013)

so badly wanna smoke this


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 7, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried Headband x Sour Diesel? I smoked a few bowls of it last Friday and was too high lol.


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Apr 8, 2013)

Trippy Mayne said:


> Has anyone ever tried Headband x Sour Diesel? I smoked a few bowls of it last Friday and was too high lol.


That's what mine is. 

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/reserva-privada-sour-kush-aka-headband/prod_3309.html


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Apr 8, 2013)

Well, sour kush not sour diesel so no i guess lol


----------



## StillSmokedOut (Apr 15, 2013)

I love headband its always in one of my stash jars


----------



## Rogue13 (Sep 5, 2013)

i ran one reserva privada fem hb in my blackbox and she was very slow to even start flowering. after 11.5 weeks of summer sun she finished amazing. so soury! a whole new level. i have two more going full season. one is the same slo pheno and the other is flowering much faster, less vigorous but she smells a bit more citrusy.


----------

